# How much anti freeze?



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a 1995 Nissan pickup with the V6 in it.


I haven't changed the anti-freeze for five years.

I have two litres (half a gallon) of anti freeze in my garage.

is that about right fo rmy engine?

I never go anywhere where it is colder than minus 15 celsius (5 fahrenheit).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's been five years, I would recommend flushing the system. If you are just going to drain and fill the radiator, you'll prob need a gallon to 1-1/2 gallons of coolant (50/50 mix antifreeze/water, assuming your antifreeze isn't pre-mix). If you are going to drain the engine block, you'll need considerably more. Of the top of the head I can't remember, but I think system capacity is somewhere between 10-13 quarts.


----------

